# NEW WEBSITE IS UP



## bullsix (May 5, 2009)

Kevin,

Love those old skewel tillers! That is one of the coolest little 16' I have seen.................


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you sir!
The Inshore16 is a VERY cool skiff!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice Kev! Congrats and good luck... Dave


----------

